# Enough..



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I know there are many different people, different opinions.
I love learning different styles, opinions and how people cope with their dogs in their own way.

With that being said. My dogs play but they aren't allowed to escalate the play fight. I am always watching. If I see they are getting too rough or the energy/intensity. If they get too rough I say enough. They both stop instantly and go lay down. 

I have always trained my dogs to do this. Sometimes one dog doesnt know it's own strength and and so forth. I also dont like when the play fights get heated because I have children around. 

I also do not allow mouthing at all. I know some people don't see this as an issue but I do. I correct my dogs for mouth, or putting their teeth on any of our skin. They can play with toys, we have tons. Hands, body parts aren't toys.

My family and friends have always commented it's so nice to see how well the dogs are behaved around children and people. They are so polite. I know that nipping and mouthing can be an issue. What is your take on it?

How do you deal with play fighting? Also mouthing? What is the rule in your home?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Having Siberian Huskies, I allow for a certain amount of mouthing off, because Sibes are VERY talkative. I know, however, when it gets to the point where Amaya isn't just mouthing off, but starting to get dominant. Ryou just constantly plays like it's nothing, but when Amaya gets too mouthy, I will tell her to stop, which sometimes involves yelling, because she's got selective hearing, and unless I raise my voice, she conveniently doesn't "hear" me. It's easy to break them up, though, and if they don't listen, I tell them to "go," which means they need to go into their crates and calm down.

As for people coming over, that's a whole other issue. From the time they were itty bitty to even now, people come over and they jump all over them, and they go "Oh no, it's okay," and in the time it takes me to explain that it's NOT okay, that I don't want them jumping on others, and if anyone allows it they won't learn, it's already too late. I really need to get into the habit of letting people know this BEFORE they come over. haha. But it's generally forgotten in all the "Oh, park on this side of the street, or in the driveway, be wary of Ryou, he's the Crotch King, I do have lots of animals, the house might stink, blah, blah, blah..." lol


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh the people thing! LOL.
My dad did the same thing when he was over along with my step mom. Ted got so excited and he was petting him and saying its okay. My 8 year old daughter blurted out Grandpa and Grandma don't pet the dogs when they are like that, it means its ok to be that excited. LOL.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, that's too cute!

I allow my dogs to rough house and be maniacs in their yard, but never in my house. I find that it's very easy for things to escalate (or break! or a cat to get trampled!) in close quarters.

I've always been pretty strict about mouthing. I don't want my dogs to think it's acceptable to play with me that way, and I don't want others to see the behavior and think I have vicious or ill mannered pit bulls, haha. I think it's very important for them not to play inappropriately with people. My boyfriend, however, thinks it's hilarious to get the dogs riled up and mouthy, which in turn gets me riled up and mouthy. Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Haha, that's too cute!
> 
> I allow my dogs to rough house and be maniacs in their yard, but never in my house. I find that it's very easy for things to escalate (or break! or a cat to get trampled!) in close quarters.
> 
> I've always been pretty strict about mouthing. I don't want my dogs to think it's acceptable to play with me that way, and I don't want others to see the behavior and think I have vicious or ill mannered pit bulls, haha. I think it's very important for them not to play inappropriately with people. My boyfriend, however, thinks it's hilarious to get the dogs riled up and mouthy, which in turn gets me riled up and mouthy. Grrrrr!!!!


LOL too funny!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

I allow my dogs to play fight as can be seen in my avatar...With Great Pyrenees, because they can so often be other dog aggressive, any good interaction is encouraged by me...As far as mouthing people my 4 Pyrs do not put their mouths on people at all...I always discouraged this...& then I rescued Bridger, my Akbash/Maremma cross, who lived out at pasture with sheep for the 1st four years of life...Because he had never been trained not to & had little to no training he does what dogs do & that is use his mouth to play, communicate, & just plain bother us...lol!...I tried to break him of it...I really did but I don't think I could ever train the mouthing out of that one so we work on just making sure he is not too rough when he does it.:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know if pugs are just mouthy dogs, but mine is....and stubborn too...

he still gets mouthy, but it's a 'make nice' mouthy....he's not allowed to chomp fingers...he can gently take my hand into his mouth.

he is put on a leash when others come over and they are asked to ignore him because he gets overly excited.

i do encourage both malia and bubba to interact with each other. they regulate themselves, unless bubba bites too hard and then malia corrects him...and that's that.

when other dogs come over, all the dogs are leashed until they have smelled butts and they've been ignored to calm them and they are ready to be with each other....

aggression is just not permitted and i think leashing them until they are ready to interact gives them time to get ready...and the adults and kids time to come into the house and get settled.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My dogs are dogs. So, I let them be dogs. 
They can play, wrestle, pretty much whatever they want to each other. I feel that it is incredibly important for dogs to be allowed to communicate with each other in their own language, as they come in contact with other dogs on a daily basis. I find that too much human intervention with canine communication can be absolutely detrimental in the real world outside of home. My girls know how much is too much, because they communicate with each other. If the puppy squeeks, Annie backs off. She knows. She's a dog. If Zailey is nomming on Annie's face too hard, Annie will yelp, and Zailey has effectively learned how to communicate in such ways. 
That being said, I agree with the close quarters bit. Being in an apartment, I have no yard for them to play with, but I have minimal furniture, and if one dog is trapped in a corner, I fix it. 
Does it ever escalate into a fight? No, not really. Because once one has had enough she tells the other, and the other listens. It takes some time with puppies, but I find it to be hugely beneficial to have good communicators. 


I do not allow mouthing to ANY extent on people. I know, it's important to teach them bite inhibition, and whatnot, but I don't stand for their mouth on human flesh... because all it takes is one friendly nibble on the wrong person, and you've got HUGE trouble on your hands.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> because all it takes is one friendly nibble on the wrong person, and you've got HUGE trouble on your hands.


I worry about that with Bridger.:frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> I worry about that with Bridger.:frown:


I hate that we have to worry about such things, but unfortunately people like to take people to court over everything. :frown:


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

I allow my dogs to set dominance barriers/hierarchy etsablishments with one another. This is natural and needs to happen, and will ultimately make the weaker dog happier when all is said and done..because he knows his role. However, i do not allow mouthing with human beings. My Giant has a VERY powerful bite, and I surely would not want him to use that force on another human being. Unless of course it was an intruder..yet he hasnt ben properly trained in Shutzhund..so he would probably just maul him! I do play with him with a tether..so he can excercise his jaw muscles...


----------

